# FREE DIRT FILM, a project about taking traveling artists seriously.



## Uncle Mom (Apr 21, 2011)

I figured I would start this thread. I guess the best way to describe this project is just to paste here what I have been posting as my fundraiser. I would love feedback, ideas, even criticism. This is not a scheme to make money, I don't plan on making any money at all. In fact, I plan on putting in a ton of cash over the next few years out-of-pocket. Please, leave a comment, or question. :sos:


*FREE DIRT FILM
*
Free Dirt is a band who travels America playing on the streets of major cities and small towns alike. Our main members are Abby the Spoon Lady and Jimbo â€œChickenâ€ Lockhart. As we have been traveling we have often found ourselves amongst some of the most talented artists and musicians on the rails, roads, and in the woods. These artists include traveling circus shows, hemp spinners, wire wrappers, sketch artists, painters, photographers, poets, writers, jewelry makers, tattoo artists, dancers, poi performers, jugglers, tight rope walkers, solo musicians and bands. They are not only talented artists: they are individuals with stories to share. However, many of these artists go undocumented and unheard. 

We are currently working with other traveling musicians, artists, documentary filmmakers, and producers to develop a project that showcases the individuals we meet along the way. If these sights, sounds, and emotions are not captured, our stories and unique experiences could be lost. 

There is something truly romantic about the idea of wandering from city to city, fueled only by art and music while living simply out of a backpack. Throughout history there have been traveling minstrels, artists, and merchants, yet the majority of the general public remains unaware that these artists still exist today. The struggles and maltreatments faced by these people along their way are not highly publicized. To some, the thought of humanizing the homeless vagabonds is distant. It is our passion and goal to document their life experiences, music, art, poetry, and skills. It is also our goal to show the reality of their situation- the good and the bad. However, without the right equipment and necessary funding, this is only a dream. 

This is where your donations and support come in. To create a project that showcases these artists, we have to have the right audio and video equipment. Along with that, we are also going to have a constant battle keeping up with batteries, memory cards, and postage fees. Your donation will help with the cost of necessary equipment and the costs associated with the production of this project.tomorrow.
To make a donation go to: freedirtfilm.com and click on the donation button.

All donations are greatly appreciated and each donation helps us get closer to making this dream a reality.

Free Dirt Film has started a blog so that you can follow our path as we document our experiences and the unique challenges that we and others like us face. Also, you can stay connected with us on both Facebook and YouTube. Our links are listed below.

Official Free Dirt Film Sites:
Blog: FREE DIRT FILM
Videos: YouTube - UNCLEMOMMYçš„é¢‘é“
Facebook Fanpage: Free Dirt | Facebook


----------



## Nelco (Apr 21, 2011)

how would you accept money from a distance?
mail..western union..ect?


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 23, 2011)

This sounds like a great project. I hope to see more updates here as it come along.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think funding is the first hurdle. Cameras and directional mics that are easy enough on the weight for backpacks....


----------

